# Which is better: Feetpaws or Sockpaws?



## NixNivis (Dec 27, 2014)

I'm a new member of the Furry fandom, and I'm working on my own fursuit parts. I've seen many tutorials on how to make feetpaws and sockpaws, but I don't know which is better! they both look good, and have their own merits. With the sockpaws, you have better flexibility and they thus look more realistic, but feetpaws (made with shoes) are more durable and better built for outdoor use.
 I'll probably not get a bodysuit and head for a while, so I'm sticking with just foot and handpaws, a tail, and ears.
So is there anyone who knows what both of those feel like, which works better for walking around, and which looks best?


----------



## Hutch (Jan 3, 2015)

NixNivis said:


> I'm a new member of the Furry fandom, and I'm working on my own fursuit parts. I've seen many tutorials on how to make feetpaws and sockpaws, but I don't know which is better! they both look good, and have their own merits. With the sockpaws, you have better flexibility and they thus look more realistic, but feetpaws (made with shoes) are more durable and better built for outdoor use.
> I'll probably not get a bodysuit and head for a while, so I'm sticking with just foot and handpaws, a tail, and ears.
> So is there anyone who knows what both of those feel like, which works better for walking around, and which looks best?



As you said they both have their own merits.  It all just depends on what you want them for, and where you will be using them.
The sock paws will wear out a lot faster then the foot paws will simply because of how they are made.  But if you are just wearing them around the house, socks should be fine; and much less expensive then a full foot paw.
However if you are going to be going outside and to cons and stuff the feet is the way to go. 

Have fun wearing whatever you get though


----------



## woofywolvez (Jan 3, 2015)

I  had a thought!  It would be really awesome to modify some Fivefinger  shoes or some tabi boots (the preferred footwear of ninjas), but I  haven't seen anyone else do it yet...  Maybe I can start new trendz!


----------



## Kellan Meig'h (Jan 3, 2015)

I wear FiveFingers quite a bit and I really love 'em.

First, they are really expensive.
Second, you have to have your foot measured for them so they will fit right.
Third, the sizing, even if your largest foot measured out at a certain size (their sizing, not standard shoe sizing), you might have to go up or down a size. Two of mine are one size, the third is one size smaller but they all fit the same.
Fourth, The shoe is so small in comparison to a regular shoe, you would have trouble attaching fur and claws to it. I'm thinking the fur would have to be sewn on in small pieces to get the shoe to move with your foot properly. I think you would have to forget about any padding.

Just my $0.02 USD worth.

Kel


----------



## Joey (Jan 4, 2015)

Those feet-glove things are a crime against fashion.


----------



## Kellan Meig'h (Jan 4, 2015)

Joey said:


> Those feet-glove things are a crime against fashion.



. . . and everyone is entitled to their own opinion.

Note - I don't wear them with a suit or out on the town with the wife.

Kel


----------



## Maugryph (Jan 4, 2015)

If you get a partial, you could wear real boots. I hate it when my feet are cold.


----------



## rioichi4 (Jan 23, 2015)

I highly recommend making them with shoes! And comfortable ones! I made my first ones with cheap Walmart shoes and after a con, omg my feet hurt.


----------



## NixNivis (Feb 21, 2015)

Thanks for responding, everyone!! You guys are awesome!! I decided to go with sockpaws, for many reasons. :3 Thanks for all your help!


----------

